# de-badged Eco?? WTB your Emblem



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Has anyone de-badged their Eco? I'm looking for an Eco emblem,, not for my RS,,, but for My Suburban Diesel! I run Bio Diesel in the Burban,, and that's more Eco than most hybrid's on the road!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tried GMpartsdirect? They might have it.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wait! Can I call my Suburban an Eco too since it sits in the driveway seven days a week?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

you can have mine.... just pm me and we will work it out


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I was thinking about tking the RS badges off, and putting one in place of the LT badge on the trunklid. Thought that'd look sharp


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Just a tip, the green on the ECO badge comes right off, so if you want you can color match it to your car...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.crateenginedepot.com/Cruze-ECO-Emblem-95224242-P17713.aspx


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Still looking for an Emblem. 1 member tried to send me one,,, but it didn't work out.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

I have one. Still on my car though... what are you looking to give for it?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

You can have mine. You'll have to get new adhesive tape for it though. Pm me. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I want the Turbo emblem from the Sonic for my Eco


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> I want the Turbo emblem from the Sonic for my Eco


That's what I have. Added three horsepower. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

Old thread, but does anyone have a "Eco" trunk emblem they'd part with? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mackwrench said:


> Old thread, but does anyone have a "Eco" trunk emblem they'd part with?
> Thanks in advance!


I'm sure Ebay does for $3 (sarcasm but truth)


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm sure Ebay does for $3 (sarcasm but truth)
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


nope, how about $25.00.....or I'd get one there. Mines missing and thought I'd try here before I get it at GM....


----------

